# Full Auto BB gun



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Cross man makes a full auto BB gun. Rifle or pistol. Gotta get one.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I like full auto 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A buddy has one (not sure of the brand), it's fun as hell to shoot....


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

That would keep the tree rats out of my garden!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Finally a full auto I will be able to afford ammo for. Squirrels and Pine Cones look out.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Dear Santa,Since I have been such a good........................................................


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Dear Santa,Since I have been such a good........................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’ll shoot your eye out!


----------

